# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سلام . الآن من پزشکی بقیه الله قبول شدم یا نه ؟!؟!!!

## mjnabavi

سلام . من اسمم رو توی قبولی های شرایط خاص وارد کردم و همینطور وارد شد و تنها چیزی که بعد از وارد شدن نوشته ایناست :
توضيح: 
در صورت هرگونه سوال در خصوص نتايج آزمون از طريق سيستم پاسخگويي الکترونيکي اقدام نماييد ، بديهي است به درخواستهايي که از طريق روشهاي ديگر ارسال مي گردد هيچگونه پاسخي داده نخواهد شد.
براي اطلاع از برنامه زماني و آدرس محل مراجعه داوطلبان براي مصاحبه و ساير مراحل گزينش ، اطلاعيه اي که در سايت اين سازمان به نشاني سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ‌ قرار داده شده است را مطالعه فرماييد
الف :مشخصات ثبت نامينام دانشگاه
استان بومي
استان محل اقامت
سال تولد
گروه آزمايشي
شماره شناسنامه
نام خانوادگي و نام

دانشگاه علوم پزشكي بقيه الله
---
فارس
77
علوم تجربي
515000000
اسممه

توضيحات

---





الآن این یعنی من قبول شدم یا نه ؟ آخه توضیحات چیزی ننوشته !!!
اگه قبول شدم به نظرتون برم یا نه ؟ یه جا شنیدم که گفتن اصلا ازادی نداری داخل این دانشگاه . راستش من این رشته رو انتخاب کردم که آینده ام یه فرد ازاد باشم . برای خودم باشم . هر کاری دوست داشتم کنم . یعنی این چیزی که من میخوام با ورود به این دانشگاه منحل میشه ؟!

----------


## javad12

سلام این تایپک رو مطالعه کنید..

رفیقم،پزشکی بقیه الله بره یا نره؟

----------


## mjnabavi

> سلام این تایپک رو مطالعه کنید..
> 
> رفیقم،پزشکی بقیه الله بره یا نره؟


ببخشید اما سوال اول من اینه که من الآن نمیدونم قبول شدم یا نه ؟

----------


## javad12

> ببخشید اما سوال اول من اینه که من الآن نمیدونم قبول شدم یا نه ؟


وقتی اسم دانشگاه نوشته شده یعنی اینکه برای مصاحبه دعوت شدین..

نتیجه نهایی بعداً اعلام میشه..

----------


## mjnabavi

> وقتی اسم دانشگاه نوشته شده یعنی اینکه برای مصاحبه دعوت شدین..
> 
> نتیجه نهایی بعداً اعلام میشه..


آهان . ممنونم.

----------


## javad12

> آهان . ممنونم.


موفق باشین

----------

